# 6hp Briggs Troubleshooting NEED HELP



## 7470 (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a 6hp. Briggs and Stratton engine. It was built in the 1970s-1980s. The snowblower and engine was abandoned and left in my backyard for about 10-11 years. I decided to repair it and make it run again. Got it running, but now I have a leak. The gas is mixing with oil ( At least I think so). It was overheating and then I stopped running it in the summer to prevent damages. Its been sitting in a dry garage since. Im 15 and not very experianced with this stuff. Does anybody know what to do?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Did you rebuild the carb? It sounds like either the float stuck......, or the float has gas in it causing it to sink.... or the inlet needle and or seat needs replacing...., either one will let gas free flow through the carb, up and into the breather and on into the crankcase.


----------



## 7470 (Oct 24, 2006)

actually, my uncle gave me the carb. its been cleaned out. i dont kno wat hes done with it, but he did mention that the float may be stuck. so wat your saying is that the gaskets may be ok. its the float that is cuasing the overheating and dark oil? also, did this damage the engine at all?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Overheating could have been from a lean condition..., but fuel in the oil is certainly causing by either the float or inlet needle/seat.
Oh yes... gas in the oil will cause damage... depends on how long it was run like it... 
gas breaks down the oil's lubricating barrier... so in other words... lots more metal to metal.


----------



## minimowerman (Nov 2, 2006)

yeah thats horrible for your engine i am 17 i have working on small engines sense i was nine i have had customers bring in blown engines caused by that and they had lots of lots of metal in the oil from all that metal to metal action


----------

